
Goldman Sachs could wind up paying twice for 1MDB - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-1mdb-breakingviews/breakingviews-goldman-sachs-could-wind-up-paying-twice-for-1mdb-idUSKCN1NX0WB
======
matrixmultiply
Is it me or anyone read this "1MDB" as IMDB?

